# Wobble noise???



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bEngland said:


> Hi I have a 2013 1.4t and I've been searching but not really finding a good answer without I guess replacing the whole suspension but anyways it's was running just fine no weird noises now all of sudden I'm getting what sounds like really loud road noise but when I'm out in the country where it's quiet I'll coast with all windows up and mine cracked and it kinda sounds like a flat tire but my tire is fine I even rotated them to see if the noise would at least change location but no and FYI I do drive it pretty hard but not from a dig and when driving mountain roads that are real twisty and I do have fun but I don't over do it by no means or at least I feel like I don't lol please help


Record some video, post it on YouTube and post the link here, so we can hear it too.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

What location is it coming from front or back does it occur when stopped and if you push up and down on the car does it get worse with higher speeds


----------



## bEngland (Jun 27, 2020)

I can't seem to replicate it while parked I rotated the tires and it's still the same I mean they look pretty evenly wore all except the back had a little more meat than the front but as I going down the road it progressively gets worse up till about 85 now I know most of what I here is road noise but I feel it in my feet my butt and in the steering wheel I've tried pushing up and down hard on the car I tried randomly pulling on the suspension to see if anything's loose and nothing now I know I probably need an alignment but the sound wasn't there when I got the car then it was then I rotated tires to maybe here a different pitch or something and no it's just gotten progressively worse now I will say that I have played around with this car but never anything lower than 3rd I can't seem to figure it out I was watching a vid on YouTube about looking at axle arm I think for markings to tell whether they're no good or something hell idk I've kinda just said f it once it breaks then I'll know what it is


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

bEngland said:


> I can't seem to replicate it while parked I rotated the tires and it's still the same I mean they look pretty evenly wore all except the back had a little more meat than the front but as I going down the road it progressively gets worse up till about 85 now I know most of what I here is road noise but I feel it in my feet my butt and in the steering wheel I've tried pushing up and down hard on the car I tried randomly pulling on the suspension to see if anything's loose and nothing now I know I probably need an alignment but the sound wasn't there when I got the car then it was then I rotated tires to maybe here a different pitch or something and no it's just gotten progressively worse now I will say that I have played around with this car but never anything lower than 3rd I can't seem to figure it out I was watching a vid on YouTube about looking at axle arm I think for markings to tell whether they're no good or something hell idk I've kinda just said f it once it breaks then I'll know what it is


I'm gonna go on a limb and say your tires are cupped. I had a similar situation... would make rhythmic grind noise, but it was road noise, up to 45 mph and then disappear. I thought wheel bearing..axle etc. New tires and silky smooth again


----------



## bEngland (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks I'll keep ya posted


----------



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

bEngland said:


> Thanks I'll keep ya posted


How did you fix this problem?


----------

